# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  Подхалимаж мужу

## Уралочка

*ПОДХАЛИМАЖ МУЖУ.*
*От Уралочки и Львовны.*

Уже давно стало модным среди молодоженов дарить друг другу на свадьбе *творческие подарки.* 
Но, желание сотворить что-нибудь для любимого есть почти у всех невест , а петь-танцевать, увы, умеют не все. 
И вот тут палочкой-выручалочкой, которую предложит умница-ведущая праздника, станет вот  эта замечательная домашняя заготовка. 

Красавица - невеста (под готовую аудиозапись), не напрягаясь,  споет для своего жениха  «мультяшным» голоском очень забавную и  юморную  песенку- подхалимаж. 

*Внимание!* Номер не подходит для гламурных барышень и романтических особ.
И, напротив, идеально подходит для позитивных невест, с хорошим чувством юмора, которые не прочь пошалить на своей свадьбе.

Инструкция к применению: Заранее  (до свадьбы) дать прослушать аудиотрек невесте, получить добро на использование. 
И всё - СЮРПРИЗ ГОТОВ!

*В комплект входит ВИДЕО, фонограмма.*

Стоимость - *1000р*

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

----------


## Елена Г

Добрый день! Елен, подскажи пожалуйста можно ли его использовать на юбилее?

----------


## Львовна

Добрый день, Елена. Лена Уралочка в отъезде до вторника, поэтому отвечу за нее. Этот фрагмент для  юбилея не подойдет. Плюсовка  записана специально для свадьбы,от лица невесты.

----------

